# Tonnenfilter



## Üvjexxx (12. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen ich habe ein gebrauchtes Tonnenfilter geschenkt bekommen ,doch der Besitzer konnte mir nicht erklären wie der angeschlossen wird.Ich weis der muss höher stehen als der Teich und ich möchte vom Teich in den Filter und wieder zurück in den Teich . Nun sind die Rohre vom Durchmesser ziemlich wuchtig kann man diese mit anschlüssen verjüngen ? 
An welchen Anschluss muss das Wasser rein und wo ablaufen zum Teich ?


----------



## troll20 (12. Juli 2018)

Da wo das Tstück ist Scheint der ab- und überlauf zu sein.
Und bitte nicht verjüngen eher vergrößern


----------



## Üvjexxx (12. Juli 2018)

Also  links rein ,rechts am T stück raus ? So dicke schläuche für den Anschluss das sind dann Mega Pumpen ,wollte eigenlich anderthalb zoll verwenden


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juli 2018)

Nein, er muß nicht höher stehen.

Maximaler Meeresspiegel plus 5 Zentimeter würde ich höher stehen lassen.


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2018)

Der Filter wird dir Schwierigkeiten machen.
Wenn Druckseitig ein 1 1/2 Zoll Schlauch ankommt, sollte der Ausfluß (Drucklos) doppelt so groß ausgeführt werden, in der Regel mit 75 HT-Rohr, so wird ein überlaufen verhindert.
Ein 75 Rohr bis 12000 l/h, darüber 2x75 oder 110 .


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2018)

Auslauf auf alle Fälle vergrößern, ansonsten riskierst Du, dass die Tonne überläuft und somit
dein Teich sich leert.
Wozu soll dieser Filter dienen ?
Hast Du bereits eine Filteranlage und die Tonne soll zusätzlich angeschlossen werden ?
oder ist das die einzige Filter-Tonne ?
gebe uns auch noch mehr Info's über das ganze:
wieviele Fische?  oder gar keine Fische ?
welche Pumpenstärke ?
evtl. einige Fotos 
usw.....

VG. Léon


----------



## Üvjexxx (12. Juli 2018)

Über den Filter soll der Teich mit ca. 15 Golfische und Hälterrungsbecken für Rotaugen und Karauschen laufen . Ich möchte nur wissen wo das wasser rein laufen muss also am T-Stück oder am einfachen Rohr ? Den Auslauf werde ich sowieso vergrößern aber wie gesagt möchte wissen wo rein wo raus .? 
Der hat 300l


----------



## krallowa (12. Juli 2018)

Am T-Stück raus und am einfachen Rohr rein.
T-Stück dient zur Sicherheit damit das Wasser bei Verschlammung der Bürsten von oben ins Rohr ablaufen kann.


Ps. Würde den Ablauf größer ausgestalten, ist echt knapp ausgelegt.


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2018)

Theoretisch müßte / könnte die Tonne noch einen Zwischenboden haben !


----------



## lollo (12. Juli 2018)

Üvjexxx schrieb:


> An welchen Anschluss muss das Wasser rein und wo ablaufen zum Teich ?


Hallo,

nehme die Bürsten mal raus, und mach mal ein Bild von oben in die Tonne.

Einlauf sollte das nach unten geführte Rohr sein, der Auslauf oben zurück in den Teich, welches den Vorteil hat, dass beim Ausfall der Pumpe
das Filtermedium weiter im Wasser steht, der Filter also nicht leer läuft.
Das unten zu sehende Rohr wird wohl ein Schmutzablauf sein.


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nehme die Bürsten mal raus, und mach mal ein Bild von oben in die Tonne.
> 
> ...



hallo lollo,
wenn er den Einlauf nach unten führt, dann müßte er das T - Stück entfernen und einen zusätzlichen Überlauf
-Anschluß anbringen oder ? (diese Variante geht auch)

bei deinem Vorschlag könnte bei Ausfall der Pumpe durch den Sog die Tonne leerlaufen und bei dem
anderen System, Einlauf oben kann die Tonne nicht leerlaufen.
VG. Léon


----------



## lollo (12. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> bei deinem Vorschlag könnte bei Ausfall der Pumpe durch den Sog die Tonne leerlaufen


Hallo,
da läuft nichts leer  wenn die im Teich stehende Pumpe aus ist, fällt der Wasserstand bis Unterkannte Auslauf, und das war es dann.
In dem gezeigten Fall verhindert das oben offene T-Stück das Nachlaufen und Abreißen des Wassersflußes. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Bild                                                    ohne Bürsten, von oben in die leere Tonne. Betreibe meine Filteranlage schon ca. 50 Jahre so.


----------



## Üvjexxx (12. Juli 2018)

Bild mache ich noch aber das Rohr vom T-Stück geht nach unten in die Tonne und dort ist ein zwischenboden drinnen wo die Bürsten rein gesteckt werden.
Gut dann gehe ich mit dem Schlauch ins T-Stück und am einfachen zurück in den Teich ,war mir da sehr unsicher deshalb habe ich nach Meinungen gefragt


----------



## Üvjexxx (12. Juli 2018)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Lion (12. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> In dem gezeigten Fall verhindert das oben offene T-Stück das Nachlaufen und Abreißen des Wassersflußes. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Bild                                                    ohne Bürsten, von oben in die leere Tonne. Betreibe meine Filteranlage schon ca. 50 Jahre so.



hallo lollo,
habe folgende Fragen:
mit dem oben offenen T-Stück drückt die Pumpe das Wasser dann nach unten in die Filtertonne ?
durchströmt dann von unten die Bürsten und läuft über den obenliegenden Ausgang zum Teich ?
und falls der Filter mal verstopft ist, wie funktioniert dann der Überlauf?


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> und falls der Filter mal verstopft ist, wie funktioniert dann der Überlauf?


Dann läuft es oben aus dem T-Stück raus und direkt in den Ablauf. Was soll sonst passieren?

Scheint mir aber ziemlich schnuppe wie herrum angeschlossen. Wenn es von unten durch strömt wird könnte sich mehr Dreck unten sammeln und leichter ausgespült werden beim Ablassen. Könnte aber auch schneller die Löcher verstopfen.

Wenn von Oben durchströmt ist es vielleicht mehr Aufwand beim Reinigen. Weil viel Dreck oben gesammelt wird. Wenn Filter dicht ist dann läuft es oben durch das T-Stück ab.

Ich würde es einfach paar Monate mal so und paar Monate mal so probieren....was mir besser gefällt dass bleibt.

Die größe des Auslauf ist wohl abhängig von der Größe der Pumpe.....


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo Totto,


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die größe des Auslauf ist wohl abhängig von der Größe der Pumpe.....


das bringt es auf den Punkt. Als zweites bliebe noch zu erwähnen, dass die Höhe der Tonne über Teichniveau den maximalen Durchfluß bestimmt. Allerdings verlangt "Hubarbeit" Strom und nicht nur einen Leistungsabfall, sondern zusätzliche Stromkosten, ich hatte das auch mal zitiert (rechne mal mit >2W auf 1m³/h pro Meter).
Die Durchströmung von unten nach oben ist meist zu empfehlen, weil hierdurch sich Schwebstoffe besser absetzen können. Wenn Du die Tonne einbuddelst (was Sinn macht), dann könnte ein Steigrohr auf dem T-Stück am Zulauf Sinn machen.
Es lohnt sich, den Zulauf und Ablauf nicht so eng wie an der Tonne zu gestalten, damit Du weniger Druckverlust (= unnützen Strombedarf) für das Durchpumpen von Wasser durch enge Querschnitte hast. Darauf haben meine Vorredner zu Recht hingewiesen.


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> wie funktioniert dann der Überlauf?


Moin,

das hat Totto ja schon erklärt, wobei ich den Einlauf immer von unten wählen würde, da wie ich schon erwähnte, beim Ausfall der Pumpe
die Filtermedien dann nicht trocken fallen, und die Biologie hin ist.
Dieser Bürstenfilter wird ja wohl nicht als einzigster Vorfiter an seinem 80000 Liter Teich betrieben werden, und die Anschlüsse finde ich auch
nicht optimal von der Größe her, Üvjexxx wird seinen Teich bestimmt noch vorstellen.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Tonne einbuddelst (was Sinn macht)



im ersten Beitrag (zweites Bild) sieht man unten einen Schmutzablauf, dass wäre zum Einbuddeln nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Lion (13. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Scheint mir aber ziemlich schnuppe wie herrum angeschlossen. ...





lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das hat Totto ja schon erklärt,



hallo ihr 2,
was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich den Wassereinlauf (Pumpenanschluß) über ein offenes T-Stück betreibe,
wieso sollte das Wasser dann nach unten gedrückt werden, wenn es oben über das offene T-Stück
den leichteren Weg findet?


----------



## Üvjexxx (13. Juli 2018)

Hey Lollo, nicht 80000 l sondern ca. 8000l Teich plus das Hälterbecken von ca. 1000l. , aus Platzgründen kann ich den Filter nicht einbuddeln . Ich werde am T-Stück rein und am einfachen Rohr wieder raus gehen das war meine ursprüngliche Fragestellung . ich werde dann sehen wie der Durchfluss ist und nach Bedarf dann die Rohre gegebenfalls ändern ,dazwischen kommt noch ne UVC Lampe. 
Den Filter habe ich geschenkt bekommen und werde daraus sehen das beste raus zu holen . Filter sind teuer und geschenkt noch besser. Danke für Eure Hilfe .


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2018)

Üvjexxx schrieb:


> nicht 80000 l sondern ca. 8000l Teich


Hallo,

dann ändere doch mal deine Angaben im Avantar, dort steht 80000 Liter.


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> wenn es oben über das offene T-Stück
> den leichteren Weg findet?



Hallo,

da könntest du recht haben bei dem kleinen Rohr, kommt jetzt auf einen Versuch an. 
Ich habe an meinen Tonnen 110 Rohre, da ist im Betrieb immer noch ein drittel des Rohres vom Wasser frei, 
so das beim Ausfall der Pumpe der Wasserstrom abreißt, und die Matten und Biotonne Wasser behält.


----------



## Üvjexxx (13. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann ändere doch mal deine Angaben im Avantar, dort steht 80000 Liter.


Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Üvjexxx (13. Juli 2018)

Bei insgesamt 9000l müsste es passen ,bin mir noch nicht schlüssig wie ich das  1000l Hälterbecken mit da rein nehme .
Dachte mir Pumpe Teich - Filter-Teich ,Pumpe Hälterbecken -Filter -Teich oder von Pumpe Teich -Häterbecken-Filter -Teich . Ich möchte beides Filtern da Fischbesatz in Teich sowie im Hälterbecken ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo ihr 2,
> was ich noch nicht verstehe ist, wenn ich den Wassereinlauf (Pumpenanschluß) über ein offenes T-Stück betreibe,
> wieso sollte das Wasser dann nach unten gedrückt werden, wenn es oben über das offene T-Stück
> den leichteren Weg findet?


Kommt auf die Höhe des freien Auslauf am T-Stück an und den Druck welchen die Pumpe leistet.

Wenn du Wasser in den Filter pumpst, wird es erst mal durch die Schwerkraft nach unten fließen. Steigt dann in der Tonne nach oben  und läuft aus dem Auslauf raus.
Deine Filtermedien geben diesem Wasser einen gewissen Widerstand. Somit wird sich im T-Stück ein leicht höherer Wasserspiegel einstellen, wie in der Tonne, wenn die Pumpe langsam fördert. 
Wird mehr Wasser gefördert, steigt der Widerstand durch die Filtermedien und der Wasserstand im T-Stück wird höher. Irgend wann dann so hoch, dass es oben raus läuft.
Ebenso wird durch den Dreck, welcher sich in der Tonne absetzt, der Widerstand so nach und nach erhöht. Irgend wann ist die Tonne so verdreckt, das es überläuft und der Filter gereinigt werden muss.


----------



## Lion (14. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da könntest du recht haben bei dem kleinen Rohr, kommt jetzt auf einen Versuch an.
> Ich habe an meinen Tonnen 110 Rohre, .



hallo lollo,
Üvjexxx wollte ja wissen, wie er die geschenkte Tonne anschließt und nicht wie du, einen Filter
mit 110 Rohre angeschlossen hast.
Auf den Fotos ist doch sehr schön zu erkennen, dass es sich hier um höchsten 40er Rohre handelt und
somit kein Vergleich mit deine Anschlüße.
Hättest Du ihm als Lösung angeboten, die Rohre wie bei Dir auf 110er zu ändern, wäre ich
mit deinem Vorschlag voll und ganz einverstanden gewesen.
 VG.  Léon



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Höhe des freien Auslauf am T-Stück an und den Druck welchen die Pumpe leistet.
> Ebenso wird durch den Dreck, welcher sich in der Tonne absetzt, der Widerstand so nach und nach erhöht. Irgend wann ist die Tonne so verdreckt, das es überläuft und der Filter gereinigt werden muss.



hallo Tottoabs,
wie schon oben bei lollo geschrieben wollte üvjexxx ja wissen, wie er die geschenkte Tonne
mit höchstens 40er Rohre (wie auf dem Foto zu erkennen ist) anschließen soll.

Dein Beitrag ist korrekt und bestens  und ich darf sagen, das ganze ist mir bekannt.

Aber bei einem 200 ltr. Fass mit 40er Rohre sehe ich da einige Probleme, egal an welcher
Seite der Einlauf ist. Hier würde ich sogar dazu tendieren, dass der Einlauf auf der anderen
Seite angeschlossen wird und Auslauf mit T-Stück-Seite genutzt wird oder wie auch schon
hier in den Beiträgen vorgeschlagen wurde, die Rohre zu vergrößern.


Üvjexxx schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200980 Anhang anzeigen 200981 Anhang anzeigen 200982


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> Aber bei einem 200 ltr. Fass mit 40er Rohre sehe ich da einige Probleme, egal an welcher
> Seite der Einlauf ist. Hier würde ich sogar dazu tendieren, dass der Einlauf auf der anderen
> Seite angeschlossen wird und Auslauf mit T-Stück-Seite genutzt wird oder wie auch schon
> hier in den Beiträgen vorgeschlagen wurde, die Rohre zu vergrößern.


Das ist ein 8000 Liter Teich. Da kommt bestimmt eine bessere Springbrunnenpumpe dran, damit das Wasser ein mal am Tag da durch geht, dann reicht es.
Klar kann ich da auch eine Leistungstarke 500Euro Pumpe dran hängen die 20.000 Liter in der Stunde macht. Dann sind es zu klein Rohre.

Aber wer will schon bei einem so kleinen Teich das Wasser 2 1/5 mal durch den Filter blasen. Kommt einfach mal auf ein sinnvolles Maß.

Ich habe eine 10Watt Eco Pumpe an meinem 5.1 mit 70 Rohren.....Da ist noch sehr sehr viel Luft. Und ich habe mir schon eine der Leistungsstärksten ausgesucht.



Üvjexxx schrieb:


> Dachte mir Pumpe Teich - Filter-Teich ,Pumpe Hälterbecken -Filter -Teich oder von Pumpe Teich -Häterbecken-Filter -Teich . Ich möchte beides Filtern da Fischbesatz in Teich sowie im Hälterbecken ist.


Mach Pumpe Teich ins Hälterungsbecken und dann wieder in den Teich. 
Geht dann zumeist im Freigefälle der Rücklauf.


----------



## lollo (14. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> wenn es oben über das offene T-Stück
> den leichteren Weg findet?


Hallo Lion,
das war deine Frage, die ich dir in # 22 beantwortet habe, und ebenfalls den Hinweis gegeben habe wie es bei mir läuft,



Lion schrieb:


> Üvjexxx wollte ja wissen, wie er die geschenkte Tonne anschließt und nicht wie du, einen Filter
> mit 110 Rohre angeschlossen hast.



wie bist du denn drauf? 
all das ist jetzt schon wiederholt genannt worden, das es optimaler ist größere Ein- und Ausläufe zu haben, und Beispiele sind immer erwünscht,



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde es einfach paar Monate mal so und paar Monate mal so probieren....was mir besser gefällt dass bleibt.



ferner wurde auch hier ein Vorschlag gemacht, der doch erst mal getestet werden sollte.
Alles andere ist doch aus der Ferne nur das Lesen aus der Glaskugel bei noch vielen fehlenden Parametern.


----------



## Üvjexxx (14. Juli 2018)

Hey , kein Grund um sich zu bekriegen . Ich werde kleine Pumpen verwenden Teich hat 8000l Hälterbecken mit Rotaugen 1000l ich gehe Pumpe-Teich -Filter Teich und Pumpe -Teich Hälterbecken -Filter-Teich . Mir gehts darum das ,das Hälterbecken ebenfalls gefiltert wird sollten die Rohre zu klein sein ,kein Problem Kumpel ist Sanitärmann dann ändern wir das Ruckzuck .


----------



## Üvjexxx (14. Juli 2018)

Noch zur Info, der Filter ist von der Firma Graf und so auch von diesen gebaut .


----------



## lollo (15. Juli 2018)

Üvjexxx schrieb:


> der Filter ist von der Firma Graf


Hallo,

kommt dann also aus dem Bereich Regenwasserfilterung, Zisternenbau. KLICK 
Manche Teichbetreiber benutzen Bürstenfilter als Vorfilter und erstes Glied in der Kette mit nachgeschalteten weiteren Selbstbau-Filtertonnen.
Ob du nur mit diesem Vorfilter bei deinem Fischbesatz auskommst, zeigen dann deine Erfahrungswerte.


----------

